# EMT-P Oral Station



## blachatch (Jul 4, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get some practice oral board station scenarios? Also what were some of the scenarios you had for National Registry? This is the station I'm most nervous about thanks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 4, 2013)

Basically pick any regular scenario...but instead of running through it and doing everything just talk about it. 

Neither of mind were all that complicated. Good luck!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jul 4, 2013)

Sharing any information about scenarios in testing is forbidden. So, I can't give specifics. 

I can tell you that I downloaded a bunch to practice at the end of school that were SUPER hard, got really discouraged about the station, then thought I failed it when I took it. One scenario I had during NR was simply O2, C-Spine, monitor, transport. The proctor kept asking questions like what drugs and dosages I would give, and for that scenario, I reasoned out loud why that patient wouldn't get any drugs (besides O2) or IV. I felt like I failed because it was TOO simple. 

One tip is: when the patient or family member says "I/They take this medicine" (which you may not rember...like an odd uncommon one), simply ask if they know what they take that medicine for. 

Another tip: If you know that something like morphine would be 2-10 mg, but weren't sure how strong of a dose to give in a scenario and are worried about getting it wrong, say, "I would give 2-10 mg of morphine and refer to my local protocols for the appropriate initial dose". 

Don't over think it. Have a partner make up scenarios for you and go in the order for NR medical station.

Either the information is in your head by now or it's not.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jul 5, 2013)

It's been a VERY long time since I've taken that exam... but it really is just talking about a call through the entire way through. It is possible to get a patient scenario where you assess, load, leave and do nothing besides reassessing for changes. It's possible to get a scenario where your patient zigs and zags more often than a fish on a hook... and you have to change your management plan every time. It's possible that you get a scenario that's in between those two extremes. 

Just think about how you'd run a call from start to finish, including patient report, and be able to describe everything about the call... including why you made certain choices in care. If you can do that, you should have no trouble passing the Oral Station.


----------

